# Insane shrimp project?



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Just last week, I had finished my intersession and without wasting anymore time I jumped onto a project at Ebiken Studio (Exports). This new project is to explore more energy efficient ways of breeding shrimps in mass year round. Last years project outcome of a 500 or so gallon pond was quite impressive. This project revolves around a 1400+ gallon pond all the systems that were in place in the previous pond will be improved upon and added to the new system. The energy efficient or "green" part of the project is thinking of ways to harness solar energy in DIY methods of solar heating without using actual elements to heating it. We've only 4-5 days of working on it and have already gotten the entire pond dug out, concreted the foundation, reinfored structure, lined, and JUST filled with water. We will have a 3000 gph pump that will power the pond and a grid system prefilter as the intake of for the pump. Still deciding on whether or not to have a waterfall. Currently working on schematics of how to plumb the entire pond and the filtration systems and spray systems as this will also have a 4 foot tall greenhouse ontop of the pond so that we can also do aquaponics and hydroponics within the greenhouse. 

Will post pictures of the pond later in the week as we are figuring what parts we require to get for plumbing =)

PS: This location is open to the public as this is where we do local sales, so if you ever head over to Vancouver, shoot me an e-mail.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

that... sounds.... incredible.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Another reason to one day visit my niece in Vancouver !.. sounds amazing.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That's one of the kind project.

The same topic was discussed in another Asian forum just a few days ago. Some expressed the challenge of maintaining the quality of the shrimp coming out of a larger pond, because selective breeding will be hard.

Please keep us posted and update with pictures. I think Vancouver gets pretty cold in the winter too so it will be interesting to see how you maintain the temperature. I'm a energy miser myself, always looking out for ideas of how not to waste the limited resource (and save a few bucks in the process).


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

randy said:


> That's one of the kind project.
> 
> The same topic was discussed in another Asian forum just a few days ago. Some expressed the challenge of maintaining the quality of the shrimp coming out of a larger pond, because selective breeding will be hard.
> 
> Please keep us posted and update with pictures. I think Vancouver gets pretty cold in the winter too so it will be interesting to see how you maintain the temperature. I'm a energy miser myself, always looking out for ideas of how not to waste the limited resource (and save a few bucks in the process).


I'll get back to you on that another time as its late. Selective breeding isn't everything.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

This is the area we were planning out and figuring out how many yards of soil we'd have to get rid of.









From previous experience with the other outdoor pond we figured its better to do concrete lining before digging otherwise it will be hard to make the concrete casting.









Progress.... we had to dig by hand because it was too narrow of a space to the front to get a smaller excavator so it had to be done by hand. Although good way to exercise =)









Very hard to dig for the first two feet of soil because of the roots.









After a day and a half and 4.5 yards of soil we got to this point =)

more to come!


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking good. keep up the good work. add oil.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Will be watching this. 

Keep digging  lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

what do you need oil for?

If you made it a bit bigger you could have had a swimming pool with shrimps in it LOL.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> what do you need oil for?
> 
> If you made it a bit bigger you could have had a swimming pool with shrimps in it LOL.


It is big enough as a swimming pool with shrimps =)

add oil is an asian saying meaning keep going.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

The system is already producing shrimplets and part of the water change system is complete. The Electrical is connected but not fully operable. The solar heating is working but slowly. May need another one.

Will update with the progress pics but here is the current status of the entire thing.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wowzah, amazing and it's green energy too.
What's the temperature like in the winter at Vancouver? If you have 1 week of below zero temperature there. It could be an issue.
Also, I cringe when I saw this:
Structural, structural, structural ...








But since you didn't say anything, I guess nothing bad happened. Did you insulate the first 3 feet below ground?
This might come in handy in the winter:
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/foa...igid-insulation-24-in-x-96-in-x-2-in-s/905952

Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wowzah, amazing and it's green energy too.
> What's the temperature like in the winter at Vancouver? If you have 1 week of below zero temperature there. It could be an issue.
> Also, I cringe when I saw this:
> Structural, structural, structural ...
> ...


structure wise not a problem the concrete foundation was nothing more than just a skeleton to keep the wood work within the limits. Also it was only used as an anchoring for the main structure frame which once bolted onto the concrete wouldn't budge a bit.

Winter wise I know it is not a problem because before this pond we've already tested one a year before. The previous pond didn't have a cover and was exposed to the elements with 4" of ice last year but amazingly the shrimps survived due to the depth. Although this pond did have insulation on the bottom this time around.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Here we have the tedious work of cutting wood:









Here we have the construction of the frame: 









Layering of the liner and commenced filling: (could not get out of the hole because it was too deep so had to add the center beam which will later be converted to a bridge)

















Filling into the night... over 4.5 hours of filling almost there...

















The next morning with water in and tidying up and trimming the liner:


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

This is pictures from the first pond, All hanging out near the massive 5 gallon prefilter after a water change.









Here's a video of them darting away from the 4 foot long mini head net.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Trying to catch a shrimp....





Here is a pic of the shrimp caught


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

waterchange! Both systems are connected together when expelling water. But the filtration system itself is seperate. See the garden thrives on shrimp poop =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Refilling water into the 1400+ gallon pond


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

So how do you dechlor the water? Or did you make use of rain barrows?
Vancouver being rainny all the time, I am thinking that maybe making use of the rain would save a bundle on water changes. But then again, the ph and potential polution might be a problem.
Also, now that the tank/pond is out door, does the ph swing wildly since it's no longer in a control environment?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> So how do you dechlor the water? Or did you make use of rain barrows?
> Vancouver being rainny all the time, I am thinking that maybe making use of the rain would save a bundle on water changes. But then again, the ph and potential polution might be a problem.
> Also, now that the tank/pond is out door, does the ph swing wildly since it's no longer in a control environment?


Theres really no need to dechlorinate water in vancouver. Our water's so clean you can drink straight from tap. Water coming out of the tap is TDS 13. I've also gone to GVRD watershed before as well and the max amount of chlorine that's used is 1 to 2 ppm which isn't anywhere near the amount that's lethal to shrimps. We only pay around 150 or so which is included in property tax every year for water so long as it doesn't go through the hot water furnace. We are able to use as much water as we please as we aren't metered. pH is also not a problem for such a large amount of water. Also, the water we get is pH 7 with low mineral content so altering it to what we please is quite easy. If you look at post 11. The pond itself is actually in a closed system. The barrels to the left are each 55/60 gallon barrels to which when we need to fill water back into the pond. The water hose goes to the top and fills the top barrel where there is a valve on the left which flows into the bottom barrel. The bottom barrel has an opening which is why we elevated the top barrel so that we can set the pH and TDS values before it enters into the main pond.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Is that a Bloody Mary in the picture? So jealous of your free/good water and milder temperature.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahhh but the rain....sheesh..my arthiritis would be kicking in bigtime.

Yes that sure is a lovely color of red


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Amazing job! Love the detailed report.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I have taken some pics of the pond the week before I went on a mini vaca.









Above is only 1/3 of the pond. Give you an idea of how deep this puppy actually is.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Another harvest:


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Did I ever tell you how cool you are? Sadly I am a university student and cannot pull off something like this in my parent's backyard.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

kevinli1021 said:


> Did I ever tell you how cool you are? Sadly I am a university student and cannot pull off something like this in my parent's backyard.


I too am still a university student (sorta, been on and off according to schedule) start with a koi pond then convert it to a shrimp pond then when they go on vaca, remove it and dig a bigger one and full on shrimp lol.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Ebi-Ken said:


> I too am still a university student (sorta, been on and off according to schedule) start with a koi pond then convert it to a shrimp pond then when they go on vaca, remove it and dig a bigger one and full on shrimp lol.


HAHA, thats awesome


----------

